# where is afordable in western oz for a family of 5



## spooner19 (Apr 24, 2012)

hi im 28 and im a painter and decorator. got a wife and 3 children. where is a nice place to live and is afordable in western oz. does anyone no what money rates painters are on in oz


----------

